# Aerobars on front isospeed



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Would this work?


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Would this work?


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> Why wouldn't it?


Too much movement, considering you put more weight on the bars than in a 'normal' setup?


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, it will work.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I would like to use these occasionally but don't want to scratch my handlebars.

Any recommendations to prevent ?


----------

